# Does anyone else drive a...?



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey there, 

Does anyone else drive commercials in shows? I have a Clydesdale x Standard-bred. I drive him in shows. Does and one else on Horseforum do this? I have a couple of questions.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

I would like to show him this summer.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I don't know what commercials mean. 
But I have shown my Clydes in shows.
I might be able to help.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Interesting, I looked up commercial horses. 
I have never heard of that cross by that name.
They look look like a nice showy cross.

Yours looks beautiful!!

And no I have never shown that breed before. You might look at the American Driving Society, as a starting point. Or better yet just start showing at the ADS shows. 
American Driving Society


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horse drawn commersals*

hiya thay do here at the london harness horse parade the last time i went was when it was held in london battersea park.
to answer your question yes.
1 your horse to a milk float a delivery vans baker butcher and fish mongers and beer delivery drays as well and all types of delivery vans, london trolley (costermonger rag and bone) there are all sorts of trollys.
laddercarts greengrocers. then you have farm carts removle vans tip carts the list is endless.
i can find one of my old scedules and that tells you the horses ponys names breeds and what veichle it was put to as well.
your horse is beautiful and it looks like you guys are haveing lots of fun out there my boy has pulled a shoe so i have the farrier comeing soon im sorry i cant display a picture but miss taffy clayton put some in driveing under quincy driveing i can not thank miss clayton enough for that as a driver your one in a million thanks for displaying my pictures.
i had a london trolley but i swaped it for the exercise four wheel wagonett (dogcart) i have a waggonett which you could take to market thats the nearest thing i have it is wood and is painted green and dates back to 1892 that is the manafactures stanp on the axle.
and the only other one i have is private pony governess cart with warner wheels and ash shafts in black and green lined yellow.
if you would like a list i will provide one.
miss clayton would you be as kind as to display it as i can take a photo of it and it will give an insite to what veichles were put to what horse pony mule and donkey.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Well one of my questions are; before I start into some shows, I would like to practice with him in his pasture. Can I do that in his pasture? Do you think he will pay more attention to eating or not moving or something? never tried it, it was just a thought. and what can i practice with? what should i do with him. seeing as he has been driven only 7 times, he really needs his practice with turning.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yes you sure can drive in the pasture. I don't have a ring, so I drive in the pasture or the fields. You can do anything in the pasture you can do in the ring, practice circles around trees, practice straight lines, backing, transitions etc.
It will be good for him to be distracted, there will be lots of distractions at the show.
Keep contact with the bit, about one pound in each rein, this will *help* him to pay attention to you and nothing else. Failing to keep contact is probably the biggest mistake beginner drivers make. Contact gives the horse a sense of security, knowing you are there telling him what to do.
To practice turning, do turns, do sweeping turns now, you can do tighter turns when he gets good at loose turns. You can practice circles, serpintines, transitions, both up and down. I would hold off practicing backing, I consider backing an advanced move in driving. I usually back once a drive and that is it.

I think for your first show you should concentrate on, consistency in your gates and smooth transitions, contact with your horse will help with both of these.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank You so much! I will try all of those great ideas! <3


----------

